# Cool! A New Forum



## Wolfies L&L (Oct 31, 2004)

Hey a new forum!  

Jason


----------



## Dwan (Mar 24, 2004)

Now just if someone had something to say!

Thanks for the new form anyway trust us it will get used. Here is my next sweeper. Figured I could fix anything that goes wrong with this one.


----------



## PR Fect (Oct 22, 2003)

Dwan, I love the pic. Can you send it to me PM? I want to print it so I can hang it on our lead sweepers locker.


----------



## PR Fect (Oct 22, 2003)

Got it, I did not know I could right click on the photo!


----------



## Dwan (Mar 24, 2004)

I do have it in a higher resulation if you want it. Not a lot but a little higher


----------



## crashz (Jan 12, 2004)

Must save a lot of money being able to grow your own broom!


----------



## Dwan (Mar 24, 2004)

Notice the trafic control person on the bike.


----------



## alittle1 (Dec 16, 2004)

That one should do about a lane and a half at one time!


----------

